# DIGITAL STILL CAMERA under Rs.7000 ????????



## kool (Nov 3, 2005)

dear friends,
Till now i was using Kodak KB-12 for home photography. Now i want to buy a good *DIGITAL STILL CAMERA under Rs.7000*, for home use only (like birthday party, picnic etc).

I dont know anything about digi cam, so *plz tell me which things are important in these camera.* Also tell me, which type of memory cards used in these? How many pictures i can save? i dont have scanner/printer so what will be cost of per snap in color studio lab.? what will be its resolution? can i transfer all saved pictures from camera to my computer?

Reply soon...........

SAURAV (patna)


----------



## Crazy_Eddy (Nov 3, 2005)

Under that budget, you could look for models from the Kodak Easyshare range. A Kodak C310 or a Kodak C330 would fit within your budget.

Things to look for in a digicam:
1. Resolution - a minimum of 3 megapixels would produce good photo prints. 4 megapixels would be a notch better. Resolutions greater than that would be useful if you need larger sized images.

2. Optical Zoom - an optical zoom as you know helps zoom in to your subjects. Please disregard "Digital Zoom" ratings, as they are a marketing trick.

3. Picture quality - picture quality isn't governed by any specifications. Its something you have to find out by reading reviews from online digicam sites (eg: www.steves-digicams.com ) or by getting views/experiences from a friend who owns the same camera.

4. Memory card/capacity - Most cameras come bundled with a meagre 32MB card. At high quality, you would be able to store roughly around ~ 30 pics at a time on a 32MB card, till you transfer your pics from the memory card to your PC (answering your question, yes you can transfer pictures any number of times from the memory card to your PC until you erase/format the memory card). Consider the cost of a memory card in addition to the cost of the digicam when you go shopping for one. Different cameras use different types of memory cards. The prevailing type is CompactFlash cards, while SecureDisk / MultiMediaCards are prevalent in compact/small-sized digicams. Sony cameras exclusively use the Memory stick format.

5. Advanced features - some digicams are simple "point and shoot" types. There are some that have more advanced features like letting you play with aperture/shutter speed settings, etc. If you do not intend to play around with all those settings you need not consider a camera with one.

Most photo studio labs these days are equipped to handle digital photos and these labs tend to offer prints from digital cameras at the same price of prints from a traditional photo film.


----------

